# Amazin' Blazin' BBQ Comp.



## peculiarmike (Aug 20, 2007)

SO.................

How did the Flying Scotsmen Team do? Need a report!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 20, 2007)

we had to leave(had the baby) before the awards- it was 107 when i got home here 3 hrs later & more north. -it was freakin' hot there-118  friday- a fair worker died of heat-ex.  i tried their brisket & a rib- great stuff.... ya saw mypost today...  they inspired me to "git er' dun"- yah - 108 in the shade by noon.... did ya see my pic of bud in good spirits in front of the lang ? -  i tell ya - i got love & respect for those folks...i saw rigs, pigs, racks, stacks,& pits from hell.... i'd put the smokin' scotsman up against anyone... and they shoulda had a special purple heart for  for heatstroke in the line of duty.....


----------



## peculiarmike (Aug 20, 2007)

He was missing his headband (Sash from Tonto's robe).


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 20, 2007)

he had on a terry cloth ice rag- samurai que'r.i almost felt bad drinking(1 of his)beers in front of him- cause i know @ that point... he didn't EVEN want it.....


----------



## bud's bbq (Aug 21, 2007)

Sorry for the delay in reporting in.....we didn't get back until late last night.  Had to take Tonto to the emergency clinic on the way back.  She had Siatic nerve pain in her knee and leg to the point she could barely walk plus, due to the incredible heat, an imbalance in her electrolites and potassium levels.  121 degress in the sun and 111 in the shade is enough to do things like that!!!

60 teams and half that you all have probably heard of.  Like Gypsy said, heavy hitters with real expensive and exotic rigs.  None the less, the rookie "flying" nee Smokin' Scotsmen were consistent and came in 36 (Just one spot below Dr. BBQ, Ray Lampe).  

We got to meet Gypsy, his lovely wife and the cutest little 10 week old Amy.  Thanks for chancing the incredible heat.  

More details later...................


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 21, 2007)

Well we're all proud of you guys! Keep Tonto liquified and rested up and tell her we miss her!


----------



## ba_loko (Aug 21, 2007)

We're proud of you, Bud.  Please make sure Tonto heals soon.  That's our first concern!


----------



## bud's bbq (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks, you all.

Tonto has been taking her meds and feels better.  She is also completly
 out of the heat here in good old west Michigan.  

Looking forward to the next comp in Silver Lake Michigan.  We get key team member Steve, aka, Bubba BBQ back.  We got some ideas on the ribs and brisket.   Life is a journey..............


----------



## pigcicles (Aug 22, 2007)

Congrats to the Team Bud & Theresa. Theresa - you gotta take good care of yourself darlin - keep away from that stinking heat. Bud, Theresa, & Steve ya'll are gonna kick some butt in Silver Lake... Best wishes to you all.


----------



## peculiarmike (Aug 22, 2007)

Finishing in the middle of a group like that is not bad! Good job!You "Flying"  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   smokers are coming along. Stay at it.
Take care of Tonto. Good women are hard to come by.


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 22, 2007)

Congrats and welcome back Bud and Theresa! 

Wow, that's alot of heat... plus all the heat generated by the smoker(s), it had to be like bloody hell! Glad to hear you're on the mend Tonto. Just make sure you stay cool and hydrated. 

Take care!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 22, 2007)

glad you guys made it home safe & sound.it was great to meet y'all. right behind dr. bbq ain't too shabby- congratz. hope theresa is feeling better and yeah, now i know why called it  "blazin' lebanon"....y'all stay cool..
     gypsy & family.


----------



## stillcajun (Aug 24, 2007)

Congrats on the finish.  Glad you guys made it through the excessive heat.  I heard the heat index was 115-120 degrees in that area now.


----------

